# 24/7 Flyers/ Rangers -- Road to the Winter Classsic



## mindphuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Anyone watching this HBO series? Fucking awesome so far.


----------



## jdro (Jan 5, 2012)

LOVE it. I am strongly flyers though. So my favorites are Coach Laviolette and the goalie Bryzgalov. And Giroux of course 

[youtube]uyMtZXb3i-Y[/youtube]


----------



## ...... (Jan 6, 2012)

lol so who seen them rangers fans get fucked up on youtube?
Pretty fucked up but it was still hilarious and I heard he was a off duty cop lol.
Thats philly for you,were a bunch of classless fools.

[video=youtube;OFrWDfNF_fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFrWDfNF_fw[/video]


----------



## jdro (Jan 6, 2012)

...... said:


> lol so who seen them rangers fans get fucked up on youtube?
> Pretty fucked up but it was still hilarious and I heard he was a off duty cop lol.
> Thats philly for you,were a bunch of classless fools.
> 
> [video=youtube;OFrWDfNF_fw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFrWDfNF_fw[/video]


Dont be stupid. EVERY city on this planet has fucking morons. This video shows a few of them from philly. That video is horrible. I was raised in philly and it is a hard nose city, but these douches dont show what Philly is about. The 4 guys in this video should be put in jail. End of story.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 7, 2012)

jdro said:


> Dont be stupid. EVERY city on this planet has fucking morons. This video shows a few of them from philly. That video is horrible. I was raised in philly and it is a hard nose city, but these douches dont show what Philly is about. The 4 guys in this video should be put in jail. End of story.


I agree, but Philly has long been known for this type of behavior...dating back to the 60's when Eagle fans pelted Santa with snow balls. More recently, they booed my Hawks during the Stanley Cup presentation.


----------



## jdro (Jan 7, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I agree, but Philly has long been known for this type of behavior...dating back to the 60's when Eagle fans pelted Santa with snow balls. More recently, they booed my Hawks during the Stanley Cup presentation.


You obviously dont know the whole santa story, if you did.. you would understand what really happened and that the national media uses that against philly fans. As far as booing the hawks.. what did you want us to do? cheer? Personally, I left but people paid a lot of money for those Stanley cup tickets and if they wanted to stand there and boo so be it... should of won it at home if you wanted cheers, you won the damn cup who the fuck cares what people in the crowd are doing ya know?

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7377416/philadelphia-eagles-fans-once-booed-santa-santa-jovial-63-year-old-frank-olivo-loves-philly-teams


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 7, 2012)

jdro said:


> Dont be stupid. EVERY city on this planet has fucking morons. This video shows a few of them from philly. That video is horrible. I was raised in philly and it is a hard nose city, but these douches dont show what Philly is about. The 4 guys in this video should be put in jail. End of story.


Every city on this planet has fucking morons, but Philly is exceptionally blessed with an abundance of them! I am VERY familiar with Philly, and in particular it's sports fans, and they are by far the biggest bunch of clowns there is. Period!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 7, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Anyone watching this HBO series? Fucking awesome so far.


24/7 is really great! HBO hit a home run with this series!


----------



## jdro (Jan 7, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> Every city on this planet has fucking morons, but Philly is exceptionally blessed with an abundance of them! I am VERY familiar with Philly, and in particular it's sports fans, and they are by far the biggest bunch of clowns there is. Period!


I have to disagree. I have been to LA and dodgers fans are far far worse than Philly fans. Sounds like your from NY. Coughdouchecough


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jan 7, 2012)

jdro said:


> I have to disagree. I have been to LA and dodgers fans are far far worse than Philly fans. Sounds like your from NY. Coughdouchecough


You wouldn't believe me anyway if I told you *how* I know this to be true, so we'll just leave it there.

"Coughdouchecough" ....... I see you're one of those fucking morons, eh?


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 7, 2012)

jdro said:


> You obviously dont know the whole santa story, if you did.. you would understand what really happened and that the national media uses that against philly fans. As far as booing the hawks.. what did you want us to do? cheer? Personally, I left but people paid a lot of money for those Stanley cup tickets and if they wanted to stand there and boo so be it... should of won it at home if you wanted cheers, you won the damn cup who the fuck cares what people in the crowd are doing ya know?
> 
> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7377416/philadelphia-eagles-fans-once-booed-santa-santa-jovial-63-year-old-frank-olivo-loves-philly-teams


The rest should have simply left game 7 as well, it would have improved your image. Now the Santa story is hilarious, that I can understand. The fat slob set himself up for it.


----------



## jdro (Jan 7, 2012)

st0wandgrow said:


> You wouldn't believe me anyway if I told you *how* I know this to be true, so we'll just leave it there.
> 
> "Coughdouchecough" ....... I see you're one of those fucking morons, eh?


no actually, I just am tired of trying to defend phillys image from its beaten down status by the national media. Sure you prob had something happen to you at an eagles game in the 90s at the vet or something. Well let me tell you something times change. Come down to citizens bank park wear another teams jersey and im telling you, YOU WILL BE FINE, people will be NICE to you. There will be some fun ribbing, but there will be NO VIOLENCE, or things thrown or spilled on you. Once in a while some douche does something stupid like puking on someone and its an isolated incident that gets blown out of proportion by national media. Christ, in LA they MURDERED another fan. How about that? Dont remember any philly fans MURDERING anyone how about you?


----------



## jdro (Jan 7, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> The rest should have simply left game 7 as well, it would have improved your image. Now the Santa story is hilarious, that I can understand. The fat slob set himself up for it.


It was game 6. And no, they shouldnt of left. Its our house, we paid to be there, we have the right to boo. Booing comes with admission. Its violence I disagree with, booing is all good


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 7, 2012)

jdro said:


> It was game 6. And no, they shouldnt of left. Its our house, we paid to be there, we have the right to boo. Booing comes with admission. Its violence I disagree with, booing is all good


Mmmmhmmm, keep digging the hole and I'll gladly add fuel:
[video=youtube;Sci6gJVCh2w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sci6gJVCh2w[/video]


----------



## ...... (Jan 7, 2012)

lol I lived here my whole life and can tell you that EAGLES fans are some of the most miserable stupid people I ever met.Most of the dickheads like that are from jersey though lol,I cant speak for phillies,flyers,sixers,etc.
I do think that the west coast fans are worse though.Wasn't it at the niners game where they were shooting it out in the parking lot?
The philly fan stereotypes not going anywhere so a lot of us just embrace now.Cheering irvins career ending injury was pretty low but he did play for the hated cowboys so I can understand them cheering a rival player being hurt.

I still love my eagles though lol.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jan 7, 2012)

...... said:


> lol I lived here my whole life and can tell you that EAGLES fans are some of the most miserable stupid people I ever met.Most of the dickheads like that are from jersey though lol,I cant speak for phillies,flyers,sixers,etc.
> I do think that the west coast fans are worse though.Wasn't it at the niners game where they were shooting it out in the parking lot?
> The philly fan stereotypes not going anywhere so a lot of us just embrace now.Cheering irvins career ending injury was pretty low but he did play for the hated cowboys so I can understand them cheering a rival player being hurt.
> 
> I still love my eagles though lol.


I actually stumbled across that previous vid looking for another. We recently had a drunken Eagle fan at Soldier Field. She(yep she)would not shut her mouth for the entire game...was standing up etc./pissing everyone off. Security finally escorted her out.


----------



## jdro (Jan 7, 2012)

Sunbiz1 said:


> I actually stumbled across that previous vid looking for another. We recently had a drunken Eagle fan at Soldier Field. She(yep she)would not shut her mouth for the entire game...was standing up etc./pissing everyone off. Security finally escorted her out.


Ok the fans were booing SYDNEY CROSBY, is it that hard to understand? Not the cancer PSA, is it that hard to grasp? Im no einstein but I can figure out that the boos were for crosby. Also, at EVERY sporting event I have been at there were drunk visiting fans being asses. I bet if you went to a game against the cowboys at soldier field there would be drunk cowboys fans being asses. Hey you know what, I was at the eagles vs bears games and seen some drunk bears fans being assholes. WOW isnt that a shocker. Actually last year I was at a game that was Eagles vs Raiders. Leaving there was a drunk cowboys fan (a woman), screaming on the way out about how the eagles suck and the cowboys are so good, yet they wernt even playing. Fucking moron, there are alot of them in this world. Unfortunatly you cant just group all fans together into one group calling them assholes. By the way, .......'s, story was at the vet. The vet and The Linc are TOTALLY different. The linc is NOTHING, i repeat NOTHINGGGGG like the vet.


----------



## ...... (Jan 7, 2012)

jdro said:


> Ok the fans were booing SYDNEY CROSBY, is it that hard to understand? Not the cancer PSA, is it that hard to grasp? Im no einstein but I can figure out that the boos were for crosby. Also, at EVERY sporting event I have been at there were drunk visiting fans being asses. I bet if you went to a game against the cowboys at soldier field there would be drunk cowboys fans being asses. Hey you know what, I was at the eagles vs bears games and seen some drunk bears fans being assholes. WOW isnt that a shocker. Actually last year I was at a game that was Eagles vs Raiders. Leaving there was a drunk cowboys fan (a woman), screaming on the way out about how the eagles suck and the cowboys are so good, yet they wernt even playing. Fucking moron, there are alot of them in this world. Unfortunatly you cant just group all fans together into one group calling them assholes. By the way, .......'s, story was at the vet. The vet and The Linc are TOTALLY different. The linc is NOTHING, i repeat NOTHINGGGGG like the vet.


I miss the Vet.I dont really like the Linc,it dont really seem like it gives us that home field advantage like the Vet did.Losing like 8 games there didn't help either lol.
I was out there when they blew it up and that was fucking crazy,dust covering everything. 
They even said the vet had its own court room and judge lmfao.

The one thing about eagles fans is that there some of the most passionate.A lot of people forget how bad this team was before reid (I think buddy ryan could of won a super bowl here though lol)but the vet was still packed every game.There were like 50,000 people there to throw snowballs at santa and they only won like 2 games that whole season lol.


----------



## ...... (Jan 7, 2012)

nd I think cowboys fans are the worst of all.There some of the biggest bandwagoners and they dont know shit about football.Thats probably do to there team being so popular though,americas team lmfao


----------

